# V10 Feature: Caraoke



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Has anyone figured out how to access starred (favorite?) caraoke songs?*

*asked already without answer in: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-32-10-1-0874034-09-26-2019.14230/post-256333


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

When I "starred" a Caraoke song, it "starred" the entire music genre such that it now appears in my favorites. I don't think it actually starred the song itself.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> When I "starred" a Caraoke song, it "starred" the entire music genre such that it now appears in my favorites. I don't think it actually starred the song itself.


Oh, I see. And the fav stations/recents only show up when the audio display scrolling is in the "halfway up" position. I expect they will add a favorites category to the full caraoke display soon.


----------

